# How do you filter content by maturity?



## Student (Jan 5, 2014)

When browsing furry art sites I typically disable pornographic content. This isn't because I don't like furry porn, but it's because I browse furry sites so frequently that I don't want to always be looking at porn when I'm not in the mood. On FA I have the content filter set to 'general, mature' to the exclusion of adult stuff for everyday browsing, and when I'm in the mood I'll go to other sites that are more geared toward erotic art. I have found by doing this it has actually improved my experience on FA, as my inbox isn't inundated with art I won't always be in the mood for. I have also found that I've found more interesting and varied artists by doing this, because it forced me to step outside of the art circles that mainly produce pornography. 

So how do you do it? What is your preferred content filter setting?


----------



## Sar (Jan 5, 2014)

General, Mature, Adult. Because I haven't got a problem with porn. I draw it.


----------



## Student (Jan 5, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> General, Mature, Adult. Because I haven't got a problem with porn. I draw it.



Furry porn is great, and I have no problem with it. I'm just not always in the mood for it ;P


----------



## Sar (Jan 5, 2014)

Student said:


> Furry porn is great, and I have no problem with it. I'm just not always in the mood for it ;P



I'm sure that's perfectly fine with you, but for me to see some of my own gallery it makes sense to keep it off. Kinda dumb in a way.


----------



## Tica (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't stand furry porn 99% of the time. (sometimes the lesbian stuff is good xD)

I do general, mature, because artistic nudes are fine with me and when I had it set to general only I'd miss perfectly cool pictures my friends were putting up. Altho' I found that *some* people tag adult art as merely mature... -_-

I did install the firefox add-on filter, however, to filter out fetishes I find extra creepy, such as vore. I have nothing against the fetishists themselves, but certain fetishes squick me out something fierce...


----------



## Willow (Jan 5, 2014)

No filters. Porn usually doesn't bother me and plus I occasionally draw it. 

But I turn on SFW mode when I'm in public and just happen to be on FA.


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 5, 2014)

I leave adult off. I have no problem with tasteful nudity, if I really wanted porn I'd just go to an adult site. I agree with DA's stance on adult content, and I am of the belief that refraining from drawing it means that any watchers/faves/positive feedback you get is based purely on your skill as an artist. I have seen some shockingly bad art fave'd and praised simply because it has a pair of giant boobs in it. Plus I go on FA when I'm around friends and family- they don't need to see that stuff.

I also wish FA didn't have *categories* (tags would be fine) for specific fetishes. If I want to introduce someone to furry art I'd like to send them to FA, but despite the fact that mature/adult is hidden to non-users, they click browse and are prompted for their fetish, which kinda looks bad.

Tica, what's that add-on called?


----------



## Willow (Jan 5, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> I also wish FA didn't have *categories* (tags would be fine) for specific fetishes. If I want to introduce someone to furry art I'd like to send them to FA, but despite the fact that mature/adult is hidden to non-users, they click browse and are prompted for their fetish, which kinda looks bad.


Prompted makes it sound like you're forced to do it or you can't look at any art. But you're not.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2014)

I do not filter at all. I'm already fed up with the filters I am forced to adhere to.


----------



## chesse20 (Jan 5, 2014)

I Leave the filters off


----------



## Tica (Jan 5, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Tica, what's that add-on called?



It's just called Furaffinity Filter

It's not affiliated in any way, shape, or form with FA. It does, however, add some functionality that FA lacks :/ (for example, you can also set it to stack multiple submissions by the same person)


----------



## Sar (Jan 5, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> I also wish FA didn't have *categories* (tags would be fine) for specific fetishes. If I want to introduce someone to furry art I'd like to send them to FA, but despite the fact that mature/adult is hidden to non-users, they click browse and are prompted for their fetish, which kinda looks bad.



FA already has tags. That's what the keywords are mainly used for (but they really should be renamed tags). FA doesn't have categories for fetishes. It has categories for Visual Art, Readable art and Audio art as well as a downloadable section for resources; You're confusing it with Types. 

FA also doesn't prompt you to enter anything in the "browse" area; that part is for looking at what's just been submitted recently across the site. Prompting would mean it would encourage you to input terms if you are _trying_ to find something; that's what the "search" area exists solely for. 

Thridly, why would you show them FA? I personally would show people Yerf because of its Clean, PG-Friendly art.


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 5, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> FA already has tags. That's what the keywords are mainly used for (but they really should be renamed tags). FA doesn't have categories for fetishes. It has categories for Visual Art, Readable art and Audio art as well as a downloadable section for resources; You're confusing it with Types.


 
I'm aware FA already has tags/keywords. And yeah, I meant types, it's 5am here and I haven't slept... a bit woozy. Still, I don't see a need for "types" when there are tags to do the job.



Sarukai said:


> FA also doesn't prompt you to enter anything in the "browse" area; that part is for looking at what's just been submitted recently across the site. Prompting would mean it would encourage you to input terms if you are _trying_ to find something; that's what the "search" area exists solely for.



I know, prompt was a bad word. Still, it is there in browse and if  you're curious enough you're going to click it. If it wasn't there, FA  to non-users would appear a lot less... icky.



Sarukai said:


> Thridly, why would you show them FA? I personally would show people Yerf because of its Clean, PG-Friendly art.



Yerf is very old, does not have new stuff added because it is archived in read-only from 2003 or whenever it shut down. The art has evolved (and much I would say has gotten better) in recent years and I would like to introduce people to something fresh and current. I suppose there is DA though. Still, it's a lot easier to tell someone to "check out FA" than "go to DA and search for this and that keywords...etc"


----------



## Teal (Jan 5, 2014)

Make sure you tell them it's FurAffinity.*net *:3c


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 5, 2014)

Teal said:


> Make sure you tell them it's FurAffinity.*net *:3c



Oh my god, I just tried FurAffinity.com and I'm still laughing. I wonder how many people that's happened to?



Tica said:


> It's just called Furaffinity Filter
> 
> It's not affiliated in any way, shape, or form with FA. It does, however, add some functionality that FA lacks :/ (for example, you can also set it to stack multiple submissions by the same person)



I'm in love.


----------



## chesse20 (Jan 5, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Oh my god, I just tried FurAffinity.com and I'm still laughing. I wonder how many people that's happened to?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love.


Chrome for the iPad doesn't have add-ins (lame)


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 5, 2014)

On. I'm 16 and I'm not really into that stuff in the first place.


----------



## Student (Jan 5, 2014)

Willow said:


> No filters. Porn usually doesn't bother me and plus I occasionally draw it.
> 
> But I turn on SFW mode when I'm in public and just happen to be on FA.



If I'm out in public I'll usually dim my laptop screen to minimum brightness and tilt it away from everyone, and that's _with_ SFW mode enabled, ha!



Tica said:


> It's just called Furaffinity Filter
> 
> It's not affiliated in any way, shape, or form with FA. It does, however, add some functionality that FA lacks :/ (for example, you can also set it to stack multiple submissions by the same person)



My Dog, this is perfect! Thank you for the link.

This is the kind of functionality that FA _should_ have built in.


----------



## Tica (Jan 5, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Thridly, why would you show them FA? I personally would show people Yerf because of its Clean, PG-Friendly art.



I only show people *my* FA if I want to show them furry art. That way I know what's on there, and if I want to show them others' work I just go to my favorites.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have it set to allow everything. Though, it would be nice if there was an "extreme" filter like on SoFurry... and people that submit watersports/scat/gore woulf use that flag and I wouldn't have to stumble on it accidentally.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 5, 2014)

Sometimes the sheer amount of wangs and freaky ass fetish stuff is too much so i twiddle it down back to general, mature, which is annoying because some work in my favorites is branded as adult even though its not necessarily pornographic.


----------



## ACraZ (Jan 5, 2014)

General, because of age restrictions I guess, but I'm fine with it, I would have disabled extreme content anyway. The only thing I wish is that there was some way of disabling certain tags I don't like to see (fat furs just... ugh).


----------



## PapayaShark (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm a little, innocent child, so yeah general.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 5, 2014)

ACraZ said:


> General, because of age restrictions I guess, but I'm fine with it, I would have disabled extreme content anyway. The only thing I wish is that there was some way of disabling certain tags I don't like to see (fat furs just... ugh).



A disabled tag feature would be beyond amazing.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 5, 2014)

Permanently on general for now because of societal norms regarding my age.


----------



## Percy (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't have any filters on, because I can deal with mostly everything posted. I mean, I almost never see anything too extreme.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's how I brows furrys:

Public PC

Filters completely off, no restrictions

Dive right into adult fetish section of furaffinity gallery

At least one child under 10 or old person over 30 in the room, preferably someone I've just met.

That, or in the kids' computer lab in the public library

Boom


----------



## Student (Jan 5, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Sometimes the sheer amount of wangs and freaky ass fetish stuff is too much so i twiddle it down back to general, mature, which is annoying because some work in my favorites is branded as adult even though its not necessarily pornographic.



Indeed this is a vexing problem. There is a lot of adult-identified stuff that is more refined _erotica_ than it is crass and vulgar porno. Stuff that has redeeming artistic qualities beside its sexual content. Stuff that I would like to look at even if I wasn't in the mood for yifffyaff. 

I could occassionally turn off the adult filter to look for good furry erotica, but that would still be opening the floodgates when what I really want is a controlled flow. I definitely am missing out but not allowing adult art keeps me from being too frequently driven to distraction.


----------



## Sar (Jan 5, 2014)

Zenia said:


> I have it set to allow everything. Though, it would be nice if there was an "extreme" filter like on SoFurry... and people that submit watersports/scat/gore woulf use that flag and I wouldn't have to stumble on it accidentally.


This would be a wonderful thing to implement to FA, but the filter list would have to be modified into tick boxes possibly.


----------



## Kazookie (Jan 5, 2014)

General, because I don't want to see tits all the time, and neither do my friends and family.


----------



## kairi920 (Jan 6, 2014)

I only ever use FA on my home computer, so I usually just turn the filter off.

The more adult oriented work is alright, besides, it's not like just ignoring it when I'm not in the mood for it is that difficult.


----------



## Dire Newt (Jan 6, 2014)

On my laptop I have it set to allow General/Mature, then I use the filter to get rid of any remaining fetish, Sonic, or MLP art. I don't use the site's SFW filter.


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 6, 2014)

General, there is a place for porn and there is a place for art.
besides if there is no straight filter then forget it, i aint gana be flashed by dick every time i scroll down


----------



## Antronach (Jan 6, 2014)

I stick to general. I'm not too fond of porn since 99% of the time is downright bizarre and I don't want to be bothered by it. I'll turn the filters off every now and then for the for the more tasteful porn by artists I'm subbed too, but otherwise, I'm not even gonna bother.


----------

